# Last polish for this year !!



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Not many more opportunities for a polish and some pics this year


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks nice and shiney jimmy, you're more than welcome to come clean mine for me anytime :wink: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Theres still plenty of time to polish your baby been warm the last few days apart from the high winds  looking nice though Jim


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

dzTT said:


> Looks nice and shiney jimmy, you're more than welcome to come clean mine for me anytime :wink: :lol:


Thought you preferred to get the professional in Dazz :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> Theres still plenty of time to polish your baby been warm the last few days apart from the high winds  looking nice though Jim


Managed to get at it yesterday morning Trev  ......couldn't lift the bonnet for a photo :!: ...I'm still missing something :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

What on earth are you going to do for the next few days ????? :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jimmy, She looks *beautiful.*. 8) 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] the pain the pain [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] she looks [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] lovely [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Theres still plenty of time to polish your baby been warm the last few days apart from the high winds  looking nice though Jim
> ...


What are you still waiting for mate  is it the oil cap ?


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Very nice.

Wanted to do mine this week but had the dreaded lurgy and haven't set foot outside the house - grrr mutter.

Can I just aski : where did you get the seat belt things with the Audi decals on them please?


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> What on earth are you going to do for the next few days ????? :wink:


Silly question at this time of year up here Andrew :!: It'll be the pub


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Jimmy, She looks *beautiful.*. 8) 8)
> Hoggy.


Cheers Hoggy  .........something about the colour :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Expansion tank Trev  cheers mate :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Wanted to do mine this week but had the dreaded lurgy and haven't set foot outside the house - grrr mutter.
> 
> Can I just aski : where did you get the seat belt things with the Audi decals on them please?


Cheers mate...........got them a couple of weeks ago from Amazon (link below). Very reasonable and good quality - embroidered logo. Wasn't sure if they were a bit chavvy (just need the baseball cap) but they look good.

On the downside though just checked the link and they seem to be out of stock 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Racing-style-se ... B004DJWAFW

Jimmy.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Should be back into production after the festive break mate


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

bigsyd said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] the pain the pain [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] she looks [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] lovely [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Thanks Syd..........It was a pain [smiley=bigcry.gif] .......not a machine near her :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> Should be back into production after the festive break mate


Cusdie


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

jimmyf said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks nice and shiney jimmy, you're more than welcome to come clean mine for me anytime :wink: :lol:
> ...


im not made of money mate, i cant afford it every week :wink: :lol:


----------

